# A comfortable Dust Mask RZ Mask



## nk3t

I went to the link, and decided to order using the "April" code at checkout. It appears to give me free shipping, but not the free HEPA filters. If I could figure out how to get the deal, I would order.


----------



## Tetedebois

Thanks for that review, I was looking for a beard and glasses friendly dust mask! I found a Canadian distributor (Wessel) and I will get one next week.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Here's the mask with 5 extra filters that include HEPA filters. Amazon link

They are available in other colors and sizes as well. I think I'll order one.


----------



## gpastor

The filter don't show up at check out but they will send them.


----------



## HillbillyShooter

Thanks for the review. I ordered one but have to admit the company's checkout was less than ideal in applying the advertised discount when choosing expedited shipping, but we'll see how things go.


----------



## Kentuk55

Thnx for your review, and the link for Aprils recommendation


----------



## KevCamp

Thanks for the review. I wear glasses, and need all the visibility I can get, as well as something that is not going to make my face super hot. I ordered the M2, from RZ. It comes with 2 filters, and the Code RZNEWS gets you free shipping and 15% off. I've been looking at respirators, and masks with odor filtering. This seemed to be the best one. Most respirators will have your face shield in contact with them. That seemed to me like it would deliver more of an impact to me, so I went with the RZ mask.


----------



## Abter

I am allergic to purpleheart; swells my nostrils badly for a few days. Bought the M2 model. It is fairly comfortable and not hot. I have a beard and wear glasses. glasses are no problem at all. Same when using a turners face shield. However it has not fully stopped purpleheart dust from getting to my nose. I suspect it is leakage around mask edges, rather than coming through the filters. It seems to help, but not enough. I am not satisfied, but will probably never use purpleheart again.


----------

